# Argh! damn it.. not going back to exchange



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I get home, and decide I'm gonna do the Excell dose and realise I picked up the wrong bottle. I got fertiliser instead. I'm fine for having ferts but I REALLY needed the excell. THAT was primarily why I went ot oakville in the first place. Eh, it can wait a few weeks before I decide to get to a big al's somewhere.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You could always order from BA online - only need $35 for free shipping. Finding $35 of stuff from BA usually isn't a problem


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

spent too much as it is. that's the point. I'll wait a few weeks. not like I can't use ferts. I just wanted excell more :/


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> I get home, and realise I *got fertiliser* instead. .


don't tell me that you are going to make a BOMB 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

entertaining idea but no.


----------

